# Eating out in Liverpool



## soulman (Nov 1, 2009)

Cafe, restaurant, takeaway or chippy. Post your recommendations here...


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 1, 2009)

I like the Everyman because it's cheapish, good veggie selection and ace salads. Found a veggie place called the Green Fish the other day and that was good too-a quid per huge portion of interesting pasta salads, etc. Place called Soul Food I think on Hope Street is good as well-again cheap, nice and a pretty cool place to sit.


----------



## snotcock (Nov 1, 2009)

In your liverpool slums
In your Liverpoool slums
You look in the dustbin for something to eat
You find a dead rat and you think it's a treat...etc etc.


----------



## soulman (Nov 1, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> I like the Everyman because it's cheapish, good veggie selection and ace salads. Found a veggie place called the Green Fish the other day and that was good too-a quid per huge portion of interesting pasta salads, etc. Place called Soul Food I think on Hope Street is good as well-again cheap, nice and a pretty cool place to sit.



Some good recommendations, I haven't been to the Everyman for years, for food or entertainment, but I might just pop in again to see how things are. The Moon & Pea on Lark Lane is a really nice and chilled place to have something to eat. Although it can get a bit noisier when someone decides to pick up a guitar and sing.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 1, 2009)

The Maharaja restaurant - corner of London Road and Hotham Street - pretty good Keralan (south Indian) food.    London Road is the (slightly down at heel) street that comes into Lime Street just beyond the Empire theatre.


----------



## rosa (Nov 2, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> Found a veggie place called the Green Fish the other day and that was good too-a quid per huge portion of interesting pasta salads, etc.



Ooh where's that? The only veggie place i know here's the Egg cafe on Newington.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 2, 2009)

rosa said:


> Ooh where's that? The only veggie place i know here's the Egg cafe on Newington.



I have never managed to find the Egg

http://www.greenfishcafe.com/ Tis a nice little place, unlicenced but has lots of teas and good filter coffee for a quid Best look at map on site for directions as I am shit and just found it when wandering aimlessly-not far from centre though


----------



## c8600 (Nov 2, 2009)

snotcock said:


> In your liverpool slums
> In your Liverpoool slums
> You look in the dustbin for something to eat
> You find a dead rat and you think it's a treat...etc etc.



Dick head.


----------



## rosa (Nov 3, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> I have never managed to find the Egg



It's pretty well hidden,the sign for it's usually inside the doorway and it's up a really narrow staircase. It's the one with the purple door.


----------



## soulman (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone been to the World Wide Buffet yet? My niece, who knows her food, is raving about it.

:edited to get the name right. Apparently it's the Red Hot World Buffet:


----------



## harpo (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.liverpool.com/listings/restaurants.html?category_id=62

Have had good scran at this place, which I now know is called Qynnys.


----------



## LM17 (Nov 5, 2009)

Bistro Jacques on Hardman Street is one of my favourites - if you get the pre-theatre menu (served until about 7pm I think) it's 3 courses for £10.95. The same people run Bistro Franc at the bottom of Hanover St and Bistro Pierre in the Cavern Quarter.


----------



## soulman (Nov 5, 2009)

If it's decent food then that's good value for an early doors menu. Not sure I could eat 3 courses though.


----------



## stereotypical (Nov 22, 2009)

snotcock said:


> In your liverpool slums
> In your Liverpoool slums
> You look in the dustbin for something to eat
> You find a dead rat and you think it's a treat...etc etc.



Cunt


----------



## stereotypical (Nov 22, 2009)

Monroes on Duke Street is great.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 22, 2009)

Heard good things about this place:

http://www.alma-de-cuba.com/


----------



## In Bloom (Nov 26, 2009)

If you're after veggie food, you could do worse than to check out the cafe in the social centre (next door to News From Nowhere bookshop on Bold street), though unfortunately it's only open Saturdays from 12 to 6 at the moment.


----------



## Beanburger (Nov 26, 2009)

soulman said:


> Some good recommendations, I haven't been to the Everyman for years, for food or entertainment, but I might just pop in again to see how things are. The Moon & Pea on Lark Lane is a really nice and chilled place to have something to eat. Although it can get a bit noisier when someone decides to pick up a guitar and sing.


Green Days cafe on Lark Lane does some decent cheap nosh. Veggie breakfasts are excellent value. Also on Lark Lane, Marantos does decent food, with a couple of reasonable veggie options. 

Sultan's Palace on Victoria St. does really good India food.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 26, 2009)

Cafe Tabac just down fron the bombed out church do nice breakfasts, not been there for a few years though. I really need to go back to Liverpool soon.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 26, 2009)

The cafe at the top of Quiggins used to be my favourite


----------



## meurig (Nov 26, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Heard good things about this place:
> 
> http://www.alma-de-cuba.com/



Alma de cuba is very good indeed - nice atmosphere too. Simply Heathcote's is very good value on a Monday too.

http://maps.google.com/maps/place?c...rc:pplink,view:text&ei=vJ4OS8roJZqOygS7zLjFCw

The Restaurant and Grill very good - if a bit more pricey.

Liverpool city centre is stuffed with good restaurants. I was up there working for 6 months last winter/spring, and was taken aback with how many good restaurants there are in the centre.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 7, 2009)

The Quarter, behind the phil hall


----------



## soulman (Jan 14, 2010)

friedaweed said:


> The Quarter, behind the phil hall



http://www.thequarteruk.com/


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 14, 2010)

soulman said:


> http://www.thequarteruk.com/





> Look across the cobbles of Falkner Street and you will see the Quarter. *A muse in the cultural quarter*, it is Liverpool’s *most unique* café bar with its blend of coffee, wine, freshly made pizza, *sublime pasta *dishes and homemade sandwiches and cakes. The Quarter menu blends European influences with local produce with *essential simplicity.*
> 
> A meeting place all day long, The Quarter’s unique atmosphere attracts a variety of guests from businessmen to bohemians. A popular hang-out for the Liverpool creative set, expect to bump into artists, actors etc. Even the great Yoko Ono has visited for a pizza!


Not given to Scouse overstatement at all then!


----------



## soulman (Jan 15, 2010)

lang rabbie said:


> Not given to Scouse overstatement at all then!



You missed Yoko sitting off having a pizza


----------



## rosa (Jan 16, 2010)

lang rabbie said:


> Not given to Scouse overstatement at all then!



 I like its description of its location as 'in the cultural quarter' - "Not Toxteth, it's definitely not in Toxteth, don't be fooled by the L8 postcode,it's really not in Toxteth."

Looks lovely though. How veggie friendly is it? Is it a case of ordering something with cheese and vegetables and hoping for the best?


----------



## Boppity (Jan 16, 2010)

rosa said:


> I like its description of its location as 'in the cultural quarter' - "Not Toxteth, it's definitely not in Toxteth, don't be fooled by the L8 postcode, it's really not in Toxteth."
> 
> Looks lovely though. How veggie friendly is it? Is it a case of ordering something with cheese and vegetables and hoping for the best?



I love it there, though I'm not a vegetarian it seems like the kind of place that'd be veggie friendly. If anything the menu is in the window so just walk past and have a gander. 

The Quarter isn't really in Toxteth, it's not too far from the Philharmonic IIRC, near Catherine street.

Though I like your interpretation of the postcode. I have had an L8 postcode for the last six months or so and when I had to change my address at the bank etc several people asked me "What've you moved there for?!"  

As for the thread starter, I recently went to Lark lane for the first time ever! (shocking as I've lived here for well over a year) and there seemed to be a lot of cool places there but I can't remember any specific places. Hard to find a cash point though so make sure you have some money with you, I was walking up and down for ages. 

Bumped into a very cool, helpful old woman who informed me that she'd lived there her whole life and that she was the Queen of Lark lane.


----------



## rosa (Jan 16, 2010)

Bippitybop said:


> Though I like your interpretation of the postcode. I have had an L8 postcode for the last six months or so and when I had to change my address at the bank etc several people asked me "What've you moved there for?!"



Yeah I got that a lot when i moved from Broadgreen to Toxteth last November. 10 minutes later, when i was still ranting about how Broadgreen is a dull soulless shithole full of narrow-minded Nimbys and how Toxteth is a fantastic cultural paradise with a sense of community, they were usually sorry they'd asked.


----------



## Boppity (Jan 16, 2010)

rosa said:


> Yeah I got that a lot when i moved from Broadgreen to Toxteth last November. 10 minutes later, when i was still ranting about how Broadgreen is a dull soulless shithole full of narrow-minded Nimbys and how Toxteth is a fantastic cultural paradise with a sense of community, they were usually sorry they'd asked.



Yeah, I moved to Toxteth this July and I really like it here. Friendly neighbours, lots of local shops etc

I don't understand the bad rep one iota, I have one really uh... sheltered housemate who insists she is petrified to walk down the streets here but I've never had a problem.


----------



## rosa (Jan 16, 2010)

Bippitybop said:


> Yeah, I moved to Toxteth this July and I really like it here. Friendly neighbours, lots of local shops etc
> 
> I don't understand the bad rep one iota, I have one really uh... sheltered housemate who insists she is petrified to walk down the streets here but I've never had a problem.



A woman i work with, who's from Nottingham, responded to me telling her i was moving to Toxteth with "Oh my God, there were riots there, weren't there?" Er yes, but i was a 6 week old baby when that happened so i don't care. Besides, they were right to burn down the Rialto and attack the police for being racist. (29 years on, someone round the corner from me has 'Fuck The Police' painted on their wheelie bin.  )


----------



## Boppity (Jan 16, 2010)

rosa said:


> A woman i work with, who's from Nottingham, responded to me telling her i was moving to Toxteth with "Oh my God, there were riots there, weren't there?" Er yes, but i was a 6 week old baby when that happened so i don't care. Besides, they were right to burn down the Rialto and attack the police for being racist. (29 years on, someone round the corner from me has 'Fuck The Police' painted on their wheelie bin.  )



I saw 'Fuck The Police' painted on one of those 'Green-Boxes-Full-of-Wires-Which-I-Don't-Know-The-Real-Name-For' D) not far from the street I live on but it's since been painted over. 

Another funny Toxteth related story, I was in a black cab at night (important because the cabby couldn't see me properly) and he started going on about how I must feel awkward being the 'only white person' living where I did. I informed him that I didn't care about stuff like that (or something along those lines) in a tone which effectively shut him up, whilst chanting in my head 'please don't turn on the light, please don't turn on the light.'  When he pulled up outside my house I don't think he'd ever seen someone pay and leave so quickly!


----------



## rosa (Jan 16, 2010)

Bippitybop said:


> I saw 'Fuck The Police' painted on one of Another funny Toxteth related story, I was in a black cab at night (important because the cabby couldn't see me properly) and he started going on about how I must feel awkward being the 'only white person' living where I did. I informed him that I didn't care about stuff like that (or something along those lines) in a tone which effectively shut him up, whilst chanting in my head 'please don't turn on the light, please don't turn on the light.'  When he pulled up outside my house I don't think he'd ever seen someone pay and leave so quickly!



 "Bang goes your tip, you prick."

btw can't remember if it's already been mentioned but have you tried Marantos on Lark Lane? not been for years but it used to be really nice, i assume it still is.


----------



## Boppity (Jan 16, 2010)

rosa said:


> "Bang goes your tip, you prick."


Yeah no kidding!



> btw can't remember if it's already been mentioned but have you tried Marantos on Lark Lane? not been for years but it used to be really nice, i assume it still is.


Coincidentally, I'm going to Lark Lane tonight I could check it out and report back, I wasn't sure where to go anyway.


----------



## soulman (Jan 16, 2010)

Bippitybop said:


> Coincidentally, I'm going to Lark Lane tonight I could check it out and report back, I wasn't sure where to go anyway.



If you see the peoples poet tell him he needs a new beret.


----------



## rosa (Jan 17, 2010)

soulman said:


> If you see the peoples poet tell him he needs a new beret.



Awwwww is Tony still doing the rounds in Aigburth? I've still got a poem he scribbled on the back of a postcard ('Student Wankers' - I was a student myself at the time,but some students were really taking the piss out of him in the Casa so i told him to write me a poem about how students were wankers  ) stuck on my bedroom door. So glad he's still around.


----------



## Boppity (Jan 17, 2010)

soulman said:


> If you see the peoples poet tell him he needs a new beret.



Holy shit, what a coincidence! I got a poem about an amoeba off of him tonight! I'll copy it up to this thread when I'm a little mores ober.

Gave the restaurant a miss and spent most of my money on booze. Money well spent.


----------



## Boppity (Jan 17, 2010)

He gave me his autograph too.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 18, 2010)

it's not in tocky and they do good veggy. It's scouse chic innit. Top gaff stop takin the piss you lot

There's one on Parliment street that's ace but can't remember the name Arabic i think, been a while but i'm sure it's still there.


----------



## thegonzokid (Jan 23, 2010)

Ragga's caribbean takeaway on Smithdown Rd is good. Friendly staff, reggae music and cheap curried goat.


----------



## Beanburger (Jan 23, 2010)

soulman said:


> You missed Yoko sitting off having a pizza


Yoko? Oh no! 



rosa said:


> Broadgreen is a dull soulless shithole


*nods*


----------



## soulman (Jan 25, 2010)

It's just that bit classier than Old Swan, but not to worry rosa. 

Where would people suggest for breakfast, dinner and tea?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2010)

The Pilgrim near the anglican cathedral used to do a decent sized breakfast for £1.99 (king size for £2.99 and same veggie options). Haven't been there for a couple of years though


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2010)

Bippitybop said:


> Yeah, I moved to Toxteth this July and I really like it here. Friendly neighbours, lots of local shops etc
> 
> I don't understand the bad rep one iota, I have one really uh... sheltered housemate who insists she is petrified to walk down the streets here but I've never had a problem.



I lived in Toccy for 2 years and never had a problem. If you go for a wonder round it's amazing what you can find (cool graff/wonderful old houses).


----------



## stereotypical (Feb 2, 2010)

Bippitybop said:


> Yeah, I moved to Toxteth this July and I really like it here. Friendly neighbours, lots of local shops etc
> 
> I don't understand the bad rep one iota, I have one really uh... sheltered housemate who insists she is petrified to walk down the streets here but I've never had a problem.



Its all nonsense really, when someone goes on about Toxteth being 'really bad' you know they've never been there.

Kenny on the other hand


----------

